# My cockatiel is so weird (videos!)



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Check him out...

eating with style
YouTube - Charlie the cockatiel head bobbing while eating?

yawn/petting himself combo
YouTube - Charlie petting himself while yawning at the same time

standing under the cage door 'peeping'
YouTube - Charlie the cockatiel "peeping"

He does more weird things but I haven't got them on video yet!:2thumb:


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

He is just being a normal boy cockatiel lol

Bless him...just showing off and calling out for a hen. 

Very handsome boy


----------

